
Comcast, Charter dominate US; telcos “abandoned rural America,” report says - cmurf
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/07/comcast-or-charter-is-the-only-25mbps-choice-for-68-million-americans/
======
AngryData
I live in a rural area, its a paved road but still fairly rural. However, 2
miles down the road we got a main fiber trunk, 3 miles the other way we have a
fiber line that feeds all the local cell towers, meanwhile I can't even get
DSL. I have to use mobile data (which is especially garbage consider we are
surrounded by forests of 100 foot tall trees), and despite people getting
nearly every person down my road and surrounding roads to sign petitions for
internet service and agreeing to all sign up for any internet services
available to us (they even went so far as to start collecting extraneous
payments from people living here to install the equipment) they changed their
mind after dragging their feet for over a decade and left us to rot so they
can invest into competing urban markets.

------
kayfox
From a historical perspective this is unsurprising, as the federal governemnt
had to develop programs and regulations (Universal Service, Rural
Electrification) to push for or subsidize service to the rural parts of the
United States. To get competitive broadband service in rural areas, they will
need to do this again.

